# Wiring guitar with NO pots



## Devon8822 (Sep 12, 2010)

I want to wiring one of my guitar with no pots, and only a killswitch. I was thinking... right now there is just a 500k volume pot, and I want more treble coming from the original source (guitar), because my rig is very very warm, and the treble from the amp is kinda sizzely. So I was thinking about putting in a 1 meg pot... but maybe I could just put in no pot at all. Would this make zero resistance, that I would have otherwise had in the volume pot? Making my tone much brighter. How would I go about doing this? I couldn't find anythign about this online.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2010)

Just wire it up like so (if you want the killswitch):







If not, just wire the hots of the pickups to the hot of the jack, and then send the grounds to the ground.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 12, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If not, just wire the hots of the pickups to the hot of the jack, and then send the grounds to the ground.



^This

I don't run pots as you can see, it results in an extremely bright guitar. This is supposed to vary from pickup to pickup but overall you end up with a really bright guitar that you usually have to tame the treble on.






As far as wiring goes if you have 1 pup its just hot to output hot, ground to output ground. Then the killswitch is attached the same way directly to the output (The killswitch basically just connects the hot and ground which grounds the entire signal so you don't want it as part of the circuit) Unless you plan on using an on-off spst switch then you just connect the hot from your pup to it and then it to the hot on the output.

If you have multiple pups then you put the grounds all directly to the output ground and then the hots accordingly on the switch to how you want it wired and then from the switch to the output hot. Thats it simplest circuit ever!

Yeah though no one has any information online because its such a niche thing to do. I don't know of anyone else besides me and erno (the q-tuner guy) who run direct out. I'm sure there are people I just haven't heard of them.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 12, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just wire it up like so (if you want the killswitch):
> 
> 
> 
> If not, just wire the hots of the pickups to the hot of the jack, and then send the grounds to the ground.




Thanks, Mom.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 13, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I don't run pots as you can see, it results in an extremely bright guitar. This is supposed to vary from pickup to pickup but overall you end up with a really bright guitar that you usually have to tame the treble on.


With any "normal" guitar pup running no pots might be an advisable idea, but I wouldn't do it with Q-Tuners. If anything, having Q-Tuners would be a good reason to *HAVE* a tone knob.

Nothing wrong with it of course. If you like what comes out that's all that matters.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 13, 2010)

Erno actually intends on qtuners not having pots and recommends it as he doesn't run pots and designed qtuners with that in mind.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 22, 2010)

^ Still, after hearing clips of them I would *PERSONALLY* prefer to have a tone knob.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 22, 2010)

Fair enough


----------



## lastninja (Sep 27, 2010)

I wanted something similar for my 7 string, but I sent the bridge pickup as a split, to a 2nd output jack, with only a volume pot, while still splitting it to the first output jack with the other pickups, through the selector. Controls both high and low that way, without needing a pedal splitter, which only deals with the total of the guitar output. I still want a Tym Big Bottom splitter pedal, to potentially use 3x amps/stacks.. if i could ever afford


----------



## bostjan (Sep 27, 2010)

My Oni's are both pickup->switch->jack. I would say that it adds something to the sound, but it'd be more accurate to say that it subtracts less from the sound. Warmth is like salt, it's easy to add, but it's much more difficult to take away.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 27, 2010)

bostjan said:


> My Oni's are both pickup->switch->jack. I would say that it adds something to the sound, but it'd be more accurate to say that it subtracts less from the sound. Warmth is like salt, it's easy to add, but it's much more difficult to take away.



+1


----------

